

Google Alerts is now with Material design - HeinZawHtet
https://www.google.com/alerts

======
mhb
Have they also made the alerts work reliably?

------
rryan
Eh, I don't think so -- and no PR related to it mentions Material design
principles. The only thing about it that looks "material"-ish is a single-
column paper card sort of thing and the bold color at the top. There are no
animations, no reactive layouts, no shadows.

------
rmetzler
My issue with Google Alerts is they seem to only send me a few hits once in a
while and when I actually search for my keyword phrase (which is long and has
unicode chars in it), I find more and newer exact hits.

~~~
rmetzler
Oh, and the language selector is broken for me on OSX Chrome 35.

------
thehodge
Looks like the ability to get alerts via an RSS feed has gone.. I've gotten
less and less email alerts over time I honestly thought this would be
something Google had on the deadpool list

~~~
Koldark
It's there. When you edit and show options, you can deliver to email or RSS.

------
PStamatiou
I feel like it was a rushed job - absolutely no attention to the motion work
that is most of what Material design is about:
[http://paulstamatiou.com/design-provide-meaning-with-
motion/](http://paulstamatiou.com/design-provide-meaning-with-motion/)

~~~
miket
What particular aspects, interactions in this app make you feel like it was
rushed? How could it be improved?

